# Advice needed - could this work??



## PeachesD113 (21 December 2017)

Needing to wash the beasts feathers in preparation for Boxing Day. Want to dry them quickly but no where near me sells wood flour. Could I use clean actived wood pellets? Am I being silly in thinking theyre basically the same stuff?


----------



## Leo Walker (21 December 2017)

Can you not just use chalk? I put it on wet legs and then brush it out when dry. I dont think its quite as good as wood flour but it does a good job


----------



## Celtic Fringe (21 December 2017)

As a one off will s/he tolerate a hairdryer on a fairly cool setting after towel drying? One of our quite likes the hairdryer - I have used it to dry a thick tail in winter, another won't let it near. I wouldn't advise though if there is any chance of mud fever as it could dry out the skin and let in bacteria, although if you are shampooing this may take off the protective grease anyway.


----------



## PeachesD113 (21 December 2017)

There isnt electricity at the yard unfortunately though to be honest the doofus has enough trouble with spray bottles let alone devil electronics! And with the run up to the dreaded day I dont think Ill have a chance to go buy chalk (didnt buy this originally as thought itd just turn to paste and wouldnt dry!)
I think Ill try the powdered wood pellets, he usually has it as bedding so not like itll irritate his legs...?


----------



## Pinkvboots (21 December 2017)

Have you not got any wicking leg wraps they can be left on and will keep them a bit cleaner.


----------



## PeachesD113 (21 December 2017)

Alas not. To be honest hes a hairy cob and we rarely leave the yard so had been no need! Ive been trying to train myself not to buy unnecessary stuff which has now left me in this predicament!


----------



## autumn7 (22 December 2017)

Horsewise Water Free shampoo is brilliant stuff. Hunted a piebald cob for donkeys years and relied on this to clean her up, including white mane and (clipped) feathers late on a Friday evening through dead of winter, after work.
http://www.lenrys.co.uk/horse-shampoo.html
Sadly think you've left it too late now to buy on line but a slim chance you could purchase locally?

http://www.discount-equestrian.co.uk/horsewise-water-free-shampoo.html  This company does 24 hr express delivery if ordered before 3pm. Maybe worth a phone call too to check it's doable with it being Xmas and all that!


----------

